# World Series Thread..Who are you rooting for???



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

Well the world series starts tonight on Fox..way steezier than TBS with those stupid FrankTV ads..Who are you rooting for..I'm going to root root root for the Phillies..If the Phillies win the world series..there is going to be so much rioting in downtown Philly..if the Phillies lose the world series..there is going to be so much rioting in downtown Philly..lol

Oh yeah and I just realized the other day that it's the Tampa Bay Rays..not the DevilRays..doh..lol


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 22, 2008)

I think that from the top on the line-up to the bottom, the Feelies are the more talented team. But I also think the Rays are having one of those "magical" seasons, which is difficult to handicap.

Rays in 6.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

I have to root for the Phillies, because when my tigers were in the WS a few years ago, my buddies from Philly was rooting for my tigers.

The Tigress is gonna grrrrrrowl for the Phillies!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally being able to get some sleep.  :wink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 22, 2008)

Phillies


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Go Phils!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

My name sake. I will say if it wasn't for the Phillies, I would root for the Rays, win or loose, that have had a remarkable season and should be hugely proud of themselves.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont know who to root for part of me wants to root tampa because they beat my team and i live near there however they are BS fans and only started paying attention to baseball in the last few months.. Philly fans actually like baseball and attend games during the whole year, then again i have been to some sporting events in philly in particular a eagles game and they are all degenerates and need to suffer some more, 25yrs isnt enough, so i guess im rooting for neither.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess I'll throw my rooting effort (not that they'll that great of an effort) to the Rays.  If for no other reason than their new spring training facility/location is literally a mile down the road from the entrance to the golf course development in Florida where my parents house is.

http://www.baseballpilgrimages.com/spring/portcharlotte.html


----------



## roark (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry GSS. If the Rays bats stay hot (and the defense solid) I say Rays in 5. Their starting pitching is simply awesome. 



FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I dont know who to root for part of me wants to root tampa because they beat my team and i live near there however they are BS fans and only started paying attention to baseball in the last few months.. Philly fans actually like baseball and attend games during the whole year, then again i have been to some sporting events in philly in particular a eagles game and they are all degenerates and need to suffer some more, 25yrs isnt enough, so i guess im rooting for neither.


 
LOL. I think this team might be a change for FL baseball. Unlike the Marlins buy em and dump em strategy the core of this team should be locked in for several years and will be a contender for awhile.

While TB may be fair weather fans, I just can't root for a philly team. Ever.


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm an Iggles fan so...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Neither team.  I could care less.  I probably won't even watch it


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

Phils

for reasons I discussed here

http://forums.alpinezone.com/330386-post160.html


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rays.  The local Minor league team (Hudson Valley Renegades) is owned by the Rays.  I have seen some of the rays play as they came up through the system.  Used to have season tickets.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Crap.  I forgot my wife went to college in Philly.  Now she want to watch the game.  I'll be sleeping by 9:30.  Just as well, I've got a big meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Crap.  I forgot my wife went to college in Philly.  Now she want to watch the game.  I'll be sleeping by 9:30.  Just as well, I've got a big meeting tomorrow.



Where'd she go? I went to Drexel.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone attending any of the games?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Paul said:


> Where'd she go? I went to Drexel.


LaSalle


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

Incredible start by the Phillies..homerun in the first inning for two runs and now two men on and zero outs..JEA!!!!!!...they need a win today and WTF is up with the cowbells???  The people with the cowbells should be bitchslapped..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

I sat next to a guy at a Devils game once who had a cow bell.  I had threatened to shove it down his throat after the liquor kicked in.  My brother asked me to play the cow bell in his band one night, that was pretty cool and much less annoying.  Pretty much the limit of my musical abilities.


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> LaSalle



Cool, I have vague recollections of being there... I think...


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Rays.  The local Minor league team (Hudson Valley Renegades) is owned by the Rays.  I have seen some of the rays play as they came up through the system.  Used to have season tickets.


Cool for you. :beer::beer:


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I sat next to a guy at a Devils game once who had a cow bell.  I had threatened to shove it down his throat after the liquor kicked in.  My brother asked me to play the cow bell in his band one night, that was pretty cool and much less annoying.  Pretty much the limit of my musical abilities.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

why does the field look horrible?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> why does the field look horrible?



It makes sense..Florida is a freaking cesspool..I'd be happy to never enter that state the rest of my life..except to hang out with some models in Miami..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

My dad lives not too far from the stadium.  His lawn doesn't look like that


----------



## mondeo (Oct 22, 2008)

Toronto.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> why does the field look horrible?





RootDKJ said:


> My dad lives not too far from the stadium.  His lawn doesn't look like that



It is not grass.  The stadium is a dome.  Grass needs sun to live.

They use Field Turf


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It is not grass.  The stadium is a dome.  Grass needs sun to live.
> 
> They use Field Turf



Even more reason for it to look better.  It looks like there's no consistency of the surface anywhere


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

What a bunch of girls.  Sheesh, there's a good game being played and you're fretting about the consistency of the turf, or fake turf.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What a bunch of girls.  Sheesh, there's a good game being played and you're fretting about the consistency of the turf, or fake turf.


Sorry, it just looks like sht.  Like I said earlier, I could really care less.  I like the sport of baseball, but I despise the business of baseball so I don't watch it very often


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> why does the field look horrible?



Because it's inside of a cr@ppy looking stadium!






Actually with the sheen that comes off of field turf, combined with the lack of color corrective lighting that I'll guarentee that the lighting system in Tropicana Field has,  the chances of an esthetically pleasing field on TV(especially HD TV) are very remote.


----------



## jtothewang (Oct 22, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the same guy that owns the Devil Ray's also owns Windham Mountain.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Well that explains everything 



(joke)


----------



## jtothewang (Oct 22, 2008)

Windham Mountain sale finalized :: Windham Mountain - [Cached Version]
Published on: 4/30/2005    Last Visited: 9/19/2006  

Majority owners Randy Frankel and Steven Starker were senior partners at Spear, Leads & Kellogg and managing directors at Goldman Sachs.
...
Frankel is also an owner of the Tampa Bay Devil Rays.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Crap.  I forgot my wife went to college in Philly.  Now she want to watch the game.  I'll be sleeping by 9:30.  Just as well, I've got a big meeting tomorrow.



10:45 now and you're still logged in dude :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah I know....one of my engineers is working on a potential problem & I'm waiting to hear back from him


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Incredible start by the Phillies..homerun in the first inning for two runs and now two men on and zero outs..JEA!!!!!!...they need a win today and WTF is up with the cowbells???  The people with the cowbells should be bitchslapped..



  The story with the cowbells steez is they are given to the first 10K people that enter the game  but you must have some sorta rays gear  or attire for them to give you one, they actually started years ago because there was not enough noise in the stadium


----------



## Geoff (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't bring myself to root for the Rays.  All those years they sucked and got into head hunting wars and brawls with the better teams.  I don't follow NL teams and I basically know nothing about Philly.  I watched a half inning last night and flipped it off.  I doubt I'll watch more than an hour or two of the World Series.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 23, 2008)

Go Rays!!

Mostly 'cause I'm an AL guy, so I pull for the team from the AL (usually....not last year or 2004, of course).  

Plus, Schilling used to be a Phillie, which is reason enough for me to hate the team (even though they did run him out of town, which is cool).  

Anyway, both teams are pretty dynamic and fun to watch.  Should be an awesome series.  

Phils can't rely on just Cole to pull it out for them.

Rays in 7....Slightly better rotation + home-field advantage wins it for the Ex-Devils.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Sorry, it just looks like sht.  Like I said earlier, I could really care less.  I like the sport of baseball, but I despise the business of baseball so I don't watch it very often


While I was vacuuming this morning, I figured it out!!!
They didn't vacuum the green carpet evenly.!!!


----------



## dmc (Oct 23, 2008)

Cole Hammel....    Future Hall of Famer


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

Phillies are going to win tonight....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Phillies are going to win tonight....



Tampa is pretty good, the scary part is you have one good starter they have a whole bunch of better starters after your ace, philly is in trouble but they dont know it yet


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 24, 2008)

If the Phillies keep leaving runners in scoring position then it's over.....Tough loss tonight. That being said....Go Phils!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ouch teh Bay was tuff in game 2 -- C'mon Phillies !


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 24, 2008)

Bummer!
I hafta say, all things considered(prev record, pay scale, and terrible stadium, if you can call that a stadium) the Rays are pulling it together.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 24, 2008)

Tomorrows Phillies game is gonna rock..one of the guys on PASR has tickets to game 4 and 5..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

Tampa Rays deserve to lose with this crappy song...I hope the game starts on time but there could be a weather delay..


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 26, 2008)

Go Phils!!!

4-1 Phils bottom of the 6th Game 3

Phils 1
Rays 1 
Shaping up to be a great series for sure...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 26, 2008)

The Phillies got screwed. Crawford was out at first. Now he scores and Navarro on third with only one out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

6 more outs


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 26, 2008)

I missed the whole game, looks like i shoulda tuned in for the late innings


----------



## Philpug (Oct 26, 2008)

I fell asleep in the 7th jsut before Howard hit his homerun.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I fell asleep in the 7th jsut before Howard hit his homerun.



The Phillies were awesome and the game didn't end until 1:40AM..only 10 more hours until another game..The Phillies relief pitching is oh so good..


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 26, 2008)

I think Patti LaBelles version of the Star Spangled Banner was longer than yesterdays rain delay. :flag:


----------



## roark (Oct 26, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I think Patti LaBelles version of the Star Spangled Banner was longer than yesterdays rain delay. :flag:


Agreed. That was terrible.

Almost as bad as the decision to go for the lead runner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

The Phillies are off to a great start and I'll take Patti Labelle over the Backstreet Boys..anyday..


----------



## roark (Oct 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Phillies are off to a great start and I'll take Patti Labelle over the Backstreet Boys..anyday..


Blanton is dealing so far. Even getting pinched with the small zone.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 26, 2008)

5-1 Phils in the 4th....  

Howards back!!

Whoo hooo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Go Phillies...add to the lead..


----------



## roark (Oct 26, 2008)

they haven't said it yet, but that has to be blantons first career homer...

ETA: yup


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 26, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!

Blanton hit a HR...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Woo Hoo..Phillies are on fire!!!!


----------



## roark (Oct 26, 2008)

that was awesome. "If I'm Blanton, i'm not gonna swing the bat"... " and it's back and it's gone!"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2008)

Blanton an HR unreal


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

If the Phillies win..Blandon deserves game MVP..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> why does the field look horrible?


not to detract from the Phillies lead, but their field looks so much better.  It's really noticeable in HD


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 26, 2008)

compared to Tropicana field 
Vet stadium would look good...


----------



## Philpug (Oct 26, 2008)

The girl sitting behind home plate that is texting, is really pissing me off.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Philpug said:


> The girl sitting behind home plate that is texting, is really pissing me off.


to the skiers left or right of the umpire?


----------



## roark (Oct 26, 2008)

awesome. some phils fan is broadcasting on justin.tv. cam shot of his tv. Lets out some'yeah's and such. Now I'm hearing some suspicious air being sucked through water sounds. hilarious. Like a more subtle mystery science theater.


----------



## roark (Oct 26, 2008)

hey is that you GSS? :lol:


----------



## Philpug (Oct 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> to the skiers left or right of the umpire?



the girl in the blue sweetshirt.


I can see her texting... "WTF, my dad made me be here, I am so FN bored. signed BFF.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Philpug said:


> the girl in the blue sweetshirt.
> 
> 
> I can see her texting... "WTF, my dad made me be here, I am so FN bored. signed BFF.


I didn't notice it before, but yeah I find it quite annoying as well:smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Philpug said:


> the girl in the blue sweetshirt.
> 
> 
> I can see her texting... "WTF, my dad made me be here, I am so FN bored. signed BFF.



It's a free country..let her text..I'm posting on here during the game..6 more outs..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone else getting sick of the direct tv / chevy chase commercial yet?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

roark said:


> hey is that you GSS? :lol:



Who????  The Phillies might win the game..only 3 more outs..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> anyone else getting sick of the direct tv / chevy chase commercial yet?



it has been on alot..but still better than a commercial with William Hung..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> it has been on alot..but still better than a commercial with William Hung..


you'll get no argument from me on that


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 27, 2008)

One to go !


----------



## Philpug (Oct 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's a free country..let her text..I'm posting on here during the game..6 more outs..



But you weren't sitting in one of the best seat in the stadium. :angry:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I fell asleep in the 7th jsut before Howard hit his homerun.





Philpug said:


> The girl sitting behind home plate that is texting, is really pissing me off.





Philpug said:


> the girl in the blue sweetshirt.
> 
> 
> I can see her texting... "WTF, my dad made me be here, I am so FN bored. signed BFF.


Didja make it through the game with out screaming at her?

I fell asleep Saturday night during the game and Sunday too.
Dang I tried like crazy to stay awake too!

I am extremely stoked about the Phillies!


----------

